

A typeface designed using only CSS3 - grinich
http://desandro.com/resources/curtis-css-typeface/

======
nathan82
Aww jeez this sucks. Version of the same concept, work in progress:
<http://nathanhackett.com/front.html>

Serves me right for not launching earlier. Anyway kudos, very impressive. He's
taken a similar approach to me, generalising the common letter shapes into
sets of css rules. Mine's designed to allow for image or gradient textures on
the letters, and degrades gracefully on older browsers (loses its curves!).
His is way prettier though.

------
Groxx
Could definitely be useful for hiding email addresses while leaving it
completely readable.

~~~
uggedal
The text is still readable by bots. Turn off CSS on the demo page.

~~~
Groxx
Only because he actually _includes_ the text in the outer span tag. It's
entirely unnecessary for display purposes. Remove that, and bots would have to
do OCR.

------
greyhat
Amazing. Check out his other stuff too, this guy is some kind of crazy browser
genius. And I mean that in the greatest possible way.

~~~
cemregr
Agreed. And some folks who don't actually make anything get so much publicity.

~~~
cfpg
They make themselves public, that's doing something.

------
jayphelps
Cool stuff. He obviously said it wasn't intended for production, but the major
issue that comes to mind is SEO since engines won't see the text as actual
text. Really cool proof of concept though.

~~~
shard
Not being able to select/copy text is pretty annoying too.

~~~
Zev
You can copy the text. It just doesn't have the outline to show you what's
selected. Which is quite annoying, yes.

